# Nassau County?



## charliethetuna (Jul 11, 2009)

may or may not be looking for a riding partner in nassau county. anybody live in nassau county?
i'm a beginner on a road bike so dont expect too much.


----------



## moriatesg (Nov 30, 2009)

*Where in Nassau*

Where in Nassau? We started a cycling/tri club on Long Island this year and are always looking for people that want to ride. No obligations, just a group of guys looking to ride and compete. We are beginners to experienced and leave from Massapequa or Babylon and sometimes take trips.

We also MTB if interested.


----------

